# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook accounts with verified identity.

## Fragolino

We are looking for buyers for Facebook accounts with verified identity.
All accounts are made by hand !!!


- Pharm 14+ days
- Geo : Ukraine geolocation
- EAAB, User agent, Cookie.
- FP + 2BM, 2FA, Activity outside of Facebook,
advertising in the feed, interests, reposts, posts.


For any questions or screenshots, write in a personal

Telegram : @qstaff

----------

